# Charvel Model 7



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Well, another Kijiji success.

This one's an '88 Charvel Model 7.




























This is an MIJ guitar, I believe.
It has a Fort Worth,Texas emblem on the neck join,
but Grover Jackson had left the company as it was changing hands.

The guitars had started to be made in Japan, but still bore the USA emblems.
I'm sure that there's someone in here that'll know for sure.

I find it a cool mix of modern and a vintage look.
It might get a pickup swap at some time, we'll see.
Not the greatest tones clean, but it really rips with some distortion.
Mmmmmmm...pointy.


----------



## PickALick (Aug 4, 2012)

**** you sulphur!

Oh oh, I mean, great find! 

NO i'm not jealous! Bastard. 

AND a reverse headstock. Rotten little ...


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

That is one beautifully grained top. Kind of looks like nan old piece of barn wood fashioned into a cool looking modern instrument. Congrats on a nice aquisition.


----------



## Jaybo (Jun 3, 2010)

That is really nice. Crazy pointed headstock. The body is beautiful though.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

All of those were made in Japan, and made very well. I like the new bridge pickup it has..........


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

It is a nice guitar!

The body is ash, from what I can find on this guitar.
Slim pickens for info on these models in particular.

The archived serial numbers only run through the Models 1-4, but nothing in this range.

I did think that this had an aftermarket bridge pup, APC.
In the discriptions that I could find, it only mentioned a two single coil set up.
The saddles look original, or the same as the other Model 7s.
I looked up this APC, and they still make pups.
I'll have a look underneath when it's time for a string change.

So, this must have been routed then? I haven't the foggiest about these units.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

That is one nice tele man...Great score.. But i always tought it was Wayne that left around that time?


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Wayne Charvel left in 1978. He had nothing to do with production of any Charvel guitars, he left when they just made parts..........

The 7s and TX Customs were not very common at all. The APC was probobly installed along with a new bridge. They make very good pickups, and its really the proper pickup choice for that model.........


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

Nice snag!
MIJ by Fujigen Gakki


From the early toothpaste HS logo, could be a modified 89 Legend...
The 88 Model 7 had the older logo.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

nice score! I like it when you can see the wood grain in the guitar...congrats man!!!


----------



## neilli (Nov 22, 2009)

Yeah, that's a Legend not a Model 7 - as xbolt said, the 7s had the older Japan 'guitar' logo...


----------



## N1kk Ssh (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi to all!

Wow, this one is beautiful, really. And I like the bridge mod for full size humbucker. 
I have model 7, also had the same one a year ago, but it was a lot heavier. The one I have now is about 3-4 kilos (6-8 lbs). 

Here I made a short demo of Model 7:






I'm looking forward to swap the pickups and see what turn out of this idea...


----------



## N1kk Ssh (Jun 28, 2017)

Finally, I swapped them.
And made a comparison of stock Jackson pickups and Seymour Duncan humcancelling ones. Now there's more fun of playing this guitar on lots of gain.


----------

